# Rubik's Magic Insert ideas?



## RainbowBoy (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a Magic with nothing inside the square thingies. I've been thinking about what picture i want to put in them. Please share your ideas here to help me and other people who are having the same trouble as me 

thanks


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2010)

http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=501


----------



## retr0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Words?
"If you can read this"
"It means you have solved me!"


----------



## (R) (Jan 8, 2010)

lol :fp


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 8, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=501



No way


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESfwGY5-yUA

I'm currently in the process of making a custom regular magic. but more on that later.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd have möbius strips in figures of eight.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 8, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESfwGY5-yUA
> 
> I'm currently in the process of making a custom regular magic. but more on that later.



LOL
That was the magic ZB_FTW!! was talking about at the meetup.
That's awesome!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 9, 2010)

The problem with the one I'm working on now, is that I am using the tiles from a walmart magic. A bunch of paint has come off of the inserts and stuck to the inside of the tiles, and scraping it off is very tedious. Then I have to cut the inserts so they line up properly. You can't really see it on the MM because its white background, but the inserts are rather crooked and gappy.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 9, 2010)

The Office characters! or some other good tv show or movie. 
Or marker in the things and have like a see-trough magic.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 9, 2010)

Edmund said:


> The Office characters! or some other good tv show or movie.
> Or marker in the things and have like a see-trough magic.



Transparent puzzles not allowed! 

But I plan to make one with "Statue's Magic" on the front, and "It's done now" on the back maybe at some point.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.changetowin.org/connect/images/fail.jpg


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 28, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> I have a Magic with nothing inside the square thingies. I've been thinking about what picture i want to put in them. Please share your ideas here to help me and other people who are having the same trouble as me
> 
> thanks



FILL IT WITH DIDGETS OF PI. ENOUGH SAID


----------



## Stefan (Feb 28, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> I've been thinking about what picture i want to put in them. Please share your ideas



http://images.google.de/images?q=rainbow boys


----------



## blade740 (Feb 28, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> http://www.changetowin.org/connect/images/fail.jpg



QFT


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 1, 2010)

blade740 said:


> crazymanjimbo46 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.changetowin.org/connect/images/fail.jpg
> ...



WHAT?


----------



## Feryll (Mar 1, 2010)

Have a scrambled 3x3 on the unsolved side and a solved one on the solved side  But don't, please don't, don't put a goatse on it.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 1, 2010)

Have a star of david that solves to a swastika.


----------



## Toad (Mar 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Have a star of david that solves to a swastika.



PAHAHAHAAAAA.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 1, 2010)

NO! DO PUT GOATSE ON IT!


----------



## Cubepark (Mar 1, 2010)

My magic has a photo taken the day of my marriage on the one hand, and the photo of my son the other
http://cubepark.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/dscn5951.jpg
http://cubepark.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/dscn5946.jpg


----------

